# What color variation is Blue?



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

This is my male blue I have watched him go through different color morphs. while growing up I still have not been able to tell what color he is? Any ides?

This is Blue as a youngin!


This is Blue now.






Ignore his face he just woke up.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

what colour are his parents? that will help to work out what he could be.

if he was as blueish as he looked in real life in the first pic (photos in artificial light can change the shade of colours) id guess he is some sort of c diluted blue, id guess a blue baige, which I think would be called smoke (its not a recognised varity so no official name) a/a B/# d/d ce/ce

if he wasn't as blue as that more of a baige colour id guess just normal baige a/a B/# D/# ce/ce


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

When I read the title I thought you meant "Blue" as in the mouse color. xD So in my head I thought, "blue is ..blue? "


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol I just named him that because he looked blue when he was a baby. His mom was a fuzzy pew (I didn't know her full lineage), and his dad is chocolate.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

So he has a c gene, if guess either ce,c or cch,c


----------

